# Steam engine quality, what to buy?



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was reading the previous thread about the gent who had an issue with his Tyco steam engines not running. It has lead me to ask some questions.

I have a couple old tyco switchers that run ok, but I bought a Mehano Pacific (IHC box) a couple years ago at a train show. It looks fine but I can tell from reading other research it's a low end product. My bad, but I only paid 25 bucks for it.

It runs fine on straight track but the deep flange euro drivers catch on turnouts and diamond track. The drivers themselves ride on plastic tabs on the plastic frame...no bushings...really?

So my question is ...short of Imported brass, is there a decent quality medium sized steam engine that can be purchased for less than one hundred dollars?

If not what should one expect to pay for a decent reliable dc steamer? What brands would be recommended?

Finally the 50 dollar question....what's the difference between Tyco and Mantua?

Even the older Tyco stuff with die cast frames were better built, even if they were crude hulking brutes. I'm talking early 60'sthrough early 70's stuff.


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

good question, I am really interested in hearing the answer, as I am looking to buy a steamer HO scale


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's info on the Tyco/Mantua situation.

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/id64.html

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a Bachmann Silver series 2-6-2 that was around $60 I think and is a decent runner.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), in this hobby, you do get what you pay for.......less than a hundred dollars will usually get you something that is worth exactly that.....

I have a couple of Proto 2000 steamers...a couple of hundred bucks (and up) brand new, (check e-bay for prices) but they are marvelous; excellent details, smooth runners....here's their 0-8-0 for example....


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not a fan of Bachmann, but was impressed with their Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation. I have a couple of brass Consolidations and when Bachmann first came out with it about 10 years ago I thought that I would give it a try and was impressed with it. It ran smoothly, had decent low speed control and could handle a decent size train even on grades. Very happy with it. On the other hand, their 2-10-0 decapod is a diffferent story. It runs very smoothly but is a very weak pulling locomotive. On a 2 percent grade five cars are about its limit whereas the consolidation can handle up to 10. It got relagated to a yard switcher on level track.


----------



## hannamet (Dec 1, 2012)

I usually check out the local Craigslist ads for the better quality items. A couple of years ago I came across a Bachmann Spectrum trainset, complete with steamer, (2-8-0 I think), 3 or four cars, grey EZ track, and controller. $45. It's not DCC, but for that price?. I think the Bachmann Spectrum units run fine for what I do. The deals are still out there once in a blue moon, just keep looking. Best of luck!


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was able to tune up the Pacific and discovered a couple of electrical issues, the worst being a cold solder joint to the electrical contacts. I also removed the truck mounted tender coupler and mounted a Kadee to the frame, now it clears the turnout arms

It runs 100% better than it did, not a crawler but now runs at a stead scale speed and doesn't trip up on my diamond track.

Thanks for your responses..I'm disappointed there isn't a mid priced steamer. I'll just have to mod an older one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Other than a lucky find on e-Bay, Craigs List, tag sales, etc., the short answer to your question is that there is no such animal as a quality steamer for less than $100. Basically, you have to know what you want and look for sales.

Bachmann Spectrum, Walthers Mainline and Proto, and IHC /Mehano Command XXV (out of production, but some retailers may have stock left, if you aren't too choosy about road names. Both Bachmann and IHC /Mehano both make lower end steam locos, but I'd steer clear of these. I had a Bachman 2-6-2 Prairie that lasted about 8 weeks, until the plastic guide for the running gear bent and the running gear started jamming.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of Bachmann Spectrum steam locomotives with DCC and sound. I own several, including a B&O 2-8-0 Consolidation, a C&O Kanawha 2-8-4, a Pere Marquette Berkshire 2-8-4, a C&O 2-6-6-2, a B&O EM-1 2-8-8-4, and a Climax. MSRP on these engines is not cheap, but I've bought most of them on sale, mostly on ebay.


----------



## hannamet (Dec 1, 2012)

*Bachmann*

Morrjr, the Spectrum line is actually pretty good. I also own a few, but don't have any with sound. Guess I can add it when I start operating them. I mostly just model at this time. I haven't spent $100 on a loco yet, and don't plan to. Glad to hear you are enjoying the locos. I get a hoot out of building some of the older Roundhouse kits, but they never run as well as the new stuff. Do you have any On30? It's a nice size as a Christmas tree train.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Besides the Bachmann Spectrum, IHC, and Tyco steam engines, there are also vintage steam engines from Mantua, Bowser, John English, Penn-Line, Athearn, Varney, Revell, Rivarossi, MDC/Roundhouse, and others. Sometimes you can find vintage brass steam engines for under $100 dollars, especially smaller models. 

Don't expect most of these vintage engines (as-is) to run as smoothly as the modern steam engines, without some upgrades. But when you upgrade the motor, it's possible to have a nice vintage engine, to rival any modern engine in smoothness. It can be done without costing a fortune.


----------

